# Statues around the world



## Cyrus

- edit


----------



## Mike____




----------



## Taller Better

I've got a feeling I am going to LOVE this thread!!! kay:


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo

*Olmec Head No.1 From San Lorenzo 1200-900BCE.* 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3489788973/


----------



## balthazar

Marcus Aurelius, 176 ad, Rome.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Equestrian_Statue_of_Marcus_Aurelius
Original:

MatthiasKabel da Wikimedia Commons

Copy in Campidoglio Square:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks for posting the Marcus Aurelius statue.. equestrian statues are a fascinating study, as it is quite an art to balance the massive weight of a bronze statue on two or three small points. That particular statue was done superbly, and looks startlingly real.

We have a much newer one here in Toronto, of King Edward VII, which was originally installed in Delhi, India in 1919, but moved to Queen's Park in Toronto in 1969:



















Nothing commands respect for a leader from his subjects more than a really fine equestrian statue. I suppose nothing creates more derision than a poorly modelled one!


----------



## Mike____

"In Search for utopia" Nieuwpoort, Belgium









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4101/4885632776_b1aa31792b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3264/2828634510_d69846ac4b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4123/4885037535_a4d676c2e3.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2630/3948262430_6c4790fee1.jpg









http://ih2.redbubble.net/work.18234...f.searching-for-utopia-nieuwpoort-belgium.jpg


----------



## 122347

Cristo Rei, Lisbon









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vanda/4673909228/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/discounterintelligence/4846053031/









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/3266194









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brostad/3902834869/


----------



## Kaetzar

Statue of Lucifer, the fallen angel:

*Fuente del Ángel Caido, Retiro Park, Madrid:*


----------



## Chadoh25

Taller said:


> Thanks for posting the Marcus Aurelius statue.. equestrian statues are a fascinating study, as it is quite an art to balance the massive weight of a bronze statue on two or three small points. That particular statue was done superbly, and looks startlingly real.
> 
> We have a much newer one here in Toronto, of King Edward VII, which was originally installed in Delhi, India in 1919, but moved to Queen's Park in Toronto in 1969:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing commands respect for a leader from his subjects more than a really fine equestrian statue. I suppose nothing creates more derision than a poorly modelled one!


Awesome photos! I took some pictures of the statue the last time I was in TO. I often use it as my profile photo on FB.


----------



## World 2 World

*Lord Murugan Statue, Batu Caves - Kuala Lumpur*


----------



## Remolino

^^Impressive Statue.


No really very large pr ancient statues in PR.. 



The following is called "MONUMENTO AL JÍBARO" which is a statue which honors the rural people of Puerto Rico. It is located in the central mountains by a main highway that crosses the island from North to South











Following statues were made by José A. Buscaglia Guillermety.

Statue of Justice in Bronze. It was delivered to a local law school.










This one is to portray the Motherland.










This is a statue honoring the Puerto Rican Pirate Cofresí who lived in the coastal town pf Cabo Rojo (in english that would translate to Red Cape). Statue seems taller then the palm trees but that is just an illusion. Palm trees are further back.










This statue honors Eugenio María de Hostos who was an intellect and educator who was involved in PR. independence. He is highly reknowned in Chile, Peru. the Dominican Republic and some other latin Amerian nations where he traveled and worked. What is left of him is in the Dominican Republic where he has an honor guard 24/7. Supposedly, he wanted what was left of him to be taken back to Puerto Rico when PR. becomes Independent. 










This is a statue of Ramón Emeterio Betances. He was into medicine and Puerto Rican independence. With his medicine skills he helped many during an cholera epidemic in Western Puerto Rico. He also started a hospital. Currently, that hospital is still running and owned by the city it is located in. 
Statue is located in Cabo Rojo.










This statue in our Capital City is called La herencia de la fe. 










Following is a Statue of Simon Bolivar the Great Liberator from the UN Plaza in NY.










Same statue but from another angle.










Seems NY has another statue of Simon Bolivar on the Ave. of the Americas (8 Ave.) by Central Park.










Following statue is located in the same area but of the Liberator of Argentina Jose de San Martin.










Following statue is located in the same area but of Jose Julian Marti. Jose Julian Marti was a famous poet, writer and revolutionary during the wars of Independence of Cuba. The statue scene seems to be when he got it from a spanish bullet.


----------



## KoolKeatz

the mother of statues:










i love it!


----------



## krkseg1ops

^^ Instant win!


----------



## 540_804

Here is a Monument/statue that sits on the grounds of the Virginia (USA) State Capitol Square.









Note the scale in relation to the utility vehicles.



> A large equestrian statue of George Washington atop a granite pedestal is located just northwest of the Capitol at the formal entrance to the square. This monument was conceived to honor Washington and to glorify Virginia's contributions to independence. Virginia's role in the Revolution is depicted by six of her sons surrounding General Washington, who is dressed in a military uniform. Smaller allegorical figures below the six pedestrian statues are inscribed with themes reflecting each patriot's contribution: Andrew Lewis, Colonial Times; Patrick Henry, Revolution; George Mason, Bill of Rights; Thomas Jefferson, Independence; Thomas Nelson, Finance; and John Marshall, Justice. American sculptor Thomas Crawford designed the monument. The cornerstone was laid on Washington's Birthday, February 22, 1850, and the Washington statue was unveiled on February 22, 1858. Crawford died in 1857 after completing the statues of Washington, Jefferson and Henry. His American colleague Randolph Rogers executed the statues of Mason, Marshall, Nelson, and Lewis, as well as the allegorical figures, the last of which was put into place in 1869.













The taller statue is surrounded by smaller statues that represent people and ideals that were important to the early history of the Commonwealth of Virginia.

Patrick Henry (Give me Liberty, or give me Death!)


----------



## alekssa1

Nicholas I / St Petersburg / 1859 / The first equestrian statue in the world with merely two support points (the rear hoofs of the horse)


----------



## balthazar

^^ interesting!


----------



## Taller Better

alekssa1 said:


> Nicholas I / St Petersburg / 1859 / The first equestrian statue in the world with merely two support points (the rear hoofs of the horse)



I remember studying that in Art History, years and years ago! It was considered a marvel of balance to be able to have the horse do so.


----------



## redbaron_012

I was amazed to see this statue group in Lexington Kentucky USA. A whole horse race in full flight ! You had the feeling they were gliding through the air yet many supported by only one hoof......and sometimes the edge of one hoof.....The horses are flanked by a fountain which rises at the finish line like a roar of a crowd at the winning post.....'Thoroughbred Park'
Maybe the best statues I have seen anywhere for realism ?


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
...............have you ever seen another statue as light on it's feet.....really ?


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ArrHo

My favourite statues:

Statue of Liberty, USA









The Mother Land is Calling, Russia (the tallest non religous Statue in the world)









Leshan Giant Buddha, China









Christo Redentor (Christ the Redeemer), Brazil

















and one near my hometown, Bristol UK









For Comparison of Height


----------



## guille_89uy

The bigest is a statue, the less quality it has.


----------



## buho

Lovely that horse race in Lexington!


----------



## ArrHo

guille_89uy said:


> The bigest is a statue, the less quality it has.


not necessarily, i feel that the statue of liberty, Christ the Redeemer are icons that a known the world over. the motherland is calling is a fantastic statue that is high quality and looks like a normal statue that would be in a town square just because its massive dosent mean it has less quality.

i also chose the giant buddha statue because it was carved out of a cliff face and is very old, it took great skill to construct and is a marvel.


----------



## alekssa1

Mother Motherland Is Calling (Volgograd)


----------



## Cauê

O Cristo Redentor - *Christ The Redeemer Statue*

​


----------



## balthazar

Giant hands in Italy:
Hand of the colossus of Constantinus, Rome








http://www.flickr.com/photos/plyshbel/

A memorial in Como (by Massimo Clerici and Doriam Battaglia).








http://www.panoramio.com/user/1087727?with_photo_id=14311670

Maurizio Cattelan's work in Milan (the right title is "Love", but it's better known as "the finger")








http://www.flickr.com/photos/latigi/


----------



## balthazar

Egypt, 2500 BC
Menkaura triad

Menkaura [Public domain], by en:User:Chipdawes, from Wikimedia Commons


----------



## BetaMaxx11

Statue of Kim Il Sung, Pyongyang, North Korea:








http://ginacobb.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/2008/02/08/sung_il_2.jpg


----------



## balthazar

Bologna, Italy. 1563. Neptune fountain.
Statues by Jean de Boulogne.








(wikimedia)
Nereid

1054 - Bologna - Fontana del Nettuno - Foto Giovanni Dall'Orto, 9-Feb-2008 [Attribution], by Giovanni Dall'Orto, from Wikimedia Commons


----------



## Paper Ninja

Morelos on the island of Janitzio, Michoacán, Mexico 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gabrielo74/2362664283/

inside..








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cesar_ramos/342114462/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gabrielo74/2363492530/


----------



## balthazar

Venice, monument of Bartolomeo Colleoni.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



from Wikimedia Commons


----------



## balthazar

Monument of the Turul (a bird of magyar mithology), Tatabanya, Hungary.


----------



## balthazar

Chur, Switzerland. H.R. Giger's statue








http://s141.photobucket.com/home/popeblack


----------



## eddeux

*Le monument de Président Mzee Laurent Désiré Kabila, Kinshasa, RDC (DR Congo)*..or along those lines

















I like this statue.


----------



## Taller Better

balthazar said:


> Chur, Switzerland. H.R. Giger's statue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s141.photobucket.com/home/popeblack


It is a bit Madonna-esque!


----------



## balthazar

^^:lol: yes, indeed...


----------



## Mimihitam

Neptune Statue in Gdansk









source: www.gdansk.pl, Gdansk City Hall


----------



## Mimihitam

Unique statue in Sopot, Poland


----------



## Mimihitam

Near the National Monument, Jakarta, Indonesia


























I suppose this is Gajah Mada









Sudirman









===



















Cut Nyak Dhien









===


























This resembles Juche Tower, but it's actually mini version of the National Monument









====


















Another statue in the National Monument area


----------



## Mimihitam

Elephant Statue in the National Museum, Jakarta, Indonesia


----------



## Mimihitam

Christ Blessing Monument, Manado, Indonesia, by Midori


----------



## Mimihitam

Unfinished giant statue: Garuda Wisnu Kencana in Bali

















Image by GWK @ English Wikipedia


















Some other statues in Bali
















Image by dityocl27


----------



## Mimihitam

Statues in Surakarta, Indonesia

1. Solo Membatik









2. Statue in Manahan









































3. Slamet Riyadi Statue

















4. The Five Pandawa









5. Statue of Kresna









6. Arjuna, Kresna & Jaladara









7. Statue in Balakembang Park

















8. Statue of Pakubuwono VI









9. Unknown statue









10. Statue in Ngarsopuro

























Credit to gantengscool


----------



## Beholder

Statue of the Netherlands Maiden or Maiden of Freedom (and also King William I):








Source.

The statue on 'Plein 1813' dating from 1869:








Source.



William of Orange, William the Silent, William I, (1533–1584), Prince of Orange, founder of the House Orange-Nassau and the Netherlands as a state:








Source.

The Statue in front of the Noordeinde Palace, The Hague:








Source.


----------



## Mimihitam

Welcome Statue in Malang




smg820 said:


> Patung Selamat Datang Di Kota Malang


----------



## Mimihitam

Jalesveva Jayamahe, Surabaya


----------



## balthazar

James Joyce, statue in Trieste (Italy)

James Joyce Trieste 002 [Public domain], di Tiesse (Opera propria), da Wikimedia Commons


----------



## OCPagu

*Monument to the Victims of the World War II*, in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil.

Projected by Marcos Konder Netto and Hélio Ribas Marinho, inaugurated in 1960. It also serves as mausoleum to 466 Brazilian soldiers who died during the war.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/d/d2/Pracinhas-CCBY.jpg/800px-Pracinhas-CCBY.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2582/3680327497_42569094ff.jpg









http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/18595702.jpg


----------



## OCPagu

*Monument to the Victims of the Armenian Genocide*, in São Paulo, Brazil

Projected by José Jerez Rescalde and inaugurated in 1966.









http://www.saopauloantiga.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/monarmenio_01.jpg









http://img.estadao.com.br/fotos/1D/E3/A3/1DE3A313F7684765859B625B6EBAFE90.jpg

The inscription reads: "Even if they chain my feet, even if they chain my arms, even if they shut my mouth, my heart will still shout for liberty".


----------



## Torch

Hermannsdenkmal, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany










total height: 53.5 meters
figure: 26.5 meters


----------



## OCPagu

*Monument to the Syrian-Lebanese Friendship*, in São Paulo, Brazil.

Projected by Ettore Ximenes and inaugurated in 1922









http://www.sampaonline.com.br/postais/monumentoaamizadesiriolibanesa.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4025/4500115567_0392821cf0.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4063/4500115527_54b58635e1_z.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2717/4500016320_abe77a4218_z.jpg









http://www.sampaonline.com.br/postais/monumentoaamizadesiriolibanesa01.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2093/2364230453_b36394d68f.jpg


----------



## wald el bled

*ALGERIA*

*Mascara*



*ALGIERS* 









































www.terreentierre.com

 













http://picasaweb.google.com/peinadocardona3












*ORAN *








[/QUOTE]

*SETIF*


















http://www.panoramio.com/photo/11713237[/QUOTE]

*BEJAIA *










*CONSTANTINE *





*JIJEL *

[URL=http://img180.imageshack.us/i/4696685196138848e9e0b.jpg/]

*ANNABA *










*MOSTAGANEM *










*Skikda *



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## giomorales

*Cristo Rey...Cali - Colombia*




















































there is an amazing view of the city from here!!!

close by, in another hill, there are the three crosses!!

*three crosses*


----------



## balthazar

*Florence*
The Rape of the Sabine Women, Jean de Boulogne:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/grafwilliam/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Perseus, Benvenuto Cellini:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hburruss/


----------



## Chadoh25

Great photos!


----------



## grownman

Great Statues, I loved that one in India, so nice!


----------



## Askold

The Motherland statue in Kyiv, built from titanium. Total height is 102 meters, making it one of the highest statues in the world:


----------



## balthazar

A grave in Genoa, Italy. Angel by Giulio Monteverde, 1882.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ondablv/


----------



## giomorales

*Cali Colombia..............*


*Solidarity monument*

*







*


*







*


*







*


----------



## balthazar

Monument to Cervantes, Madrid: Don Quijiote and Sancho Panza

Monumento a Cervantes (Madrid) 10 [Public domain], by Luis García (Zaqarbal) (Own work), from Wikimedia Commons


----------



## poker.face

*The Oblation, UP Diliman, Philippines*









*The PANGHIMUD-OS, Bacolod City*









*The Man and Woman, and the Carabao, Bacolod City*

















*Mactan Shrine, Lapu-Lapu city*


----------



## poker.face

*Blood Compact Site, Bohol, Philippines*









*Sultan Kudarat*









*Bonifacio Monument, Caloocan City*









*People Power Monument, Quezon City*









*McArthur Landing Site, Leyte*


----------



## Chadoh25

Great photos!


----------



## poker.face

*Benigno Aquino Jr Monument, Makati, Philippines*









*Gabriela Silang Statue, Greenbelt Makati*
















*Jose Rizal's Monuments, MM*


----------



## balthazar

Statue in Florence








wikipedia


----------



## balthazar

Boy with frog, Venice









http://www.flickr.com/photos/podkozo/


----------



## balthazar

Venice, again








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dalbera/


----------



## balthazar

Statue in the court of the Justice Palace of Milan








http://www.aldorota.it


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo

*Yomp Stele 700 AD*








*image scanned from book pg 173 fig 260*http://libros.fnac.es/a133890/Nikol...a-civilizacion-milenaria?Origin=GOOGLE3&PID=5


----------



## balthazar

Lion in Luzern, Switzerland. By Thorvaldsen, 1821.








http://www.wikivoyage.org/it/Lucerna


----------



## balthazar

Joan Mirò. "Dona i ocell" (woman and bird), Barcelona

by German Ramos from Wikimedia Commons


----------



## sakai

chairman mao hailing a cab in shenyang. one of the largest in china and one of my favorites because i love the laobaixing at the bottom










i click grab html/bbcode on flickr and nothing happens but this is link

http://www.flickr.com/photos/meckleychina/743618019/#/

a closer look at one side... is that old dude blazing some ganja??









http://www.flickr.com/photos/meckleychina/743618123/

another part of the base








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tanweecheng/4644586325/

another part








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tanweecheng/4644585225/


----------



## balthazar

Monument of cycling. Magreglio, Italy.


----------



## balthazar

Florence, Boboli gardens. Statue of the dwarf Morgante

Firenze-bobolistatua [CC-BY-2.0 (www.creativecommons.org/licenses/by/2.0)], di sonofgroucho (Flickr), da Wikimedia Commons


----------



## AlienB

^^ This chap desperately needs to eat less Mac :hilarious


----------



## balthazar

^^and the turtle under him needs desperately help :lol:

Statue of Pasquino, Rome.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pasquin

Pasquino rome [Public domain], by Peter Heeling (Own work), from Wikimedia Commons


----------



## balthazar

Standing Buddha, 1st-2nd century. Indo-Greek style, from Gandhara kingdom.








wikimedia


----------



## balthazar

Monument to Garibaldi, Nice (France)

Place Garibaldi, Nice di twiga_swala, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Yoruba art, head of a king of Ife, Nigeria (12th-14th century)









www.britishmuseum.org


----------



## balthazar

Adam and Eve, group in a chapel of the Sacred Mountain of Varallo, Italy.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sacro_Monte_di_Varallo

By Jan de Wespin, late 16th century. Painted terracotta.


from Wikimedia Commons


----------



## Triple C

Basically, Turkey has LOT of monuments for the memory of Atatürk, so I'll share them later;

Türkan Saylan, education activist;

Türkan by Onur T., on Flickr

Venus statuette, also the symbol of Annual Golden Orange Film Festival of Antalya;

Venus Statuette by Onur T., on Flickr

Worker and Son.

Worker and son by Onur T., on Flickr
Another work of its sculptor is approved for demolition for called as "ucube"

This hand just symbolizes Haşim İşcan (Governor of Antalya during WWII)

Hashim's hand by Onur T., on Flickr


and a controversial postmodern one from Kemer;

Aşk Yağmuru by Onur T., on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo

*K'inich Janaab' Pakal or Pacal 603-683AD*









http://mayaruins.com/palenque/j2_2073.html


----------



## Jhon!

*Barranquilla colombia*

This one is really funny to see, shakira in front of their soccer stadium :lol:
*BTW that's her hometown, wow they r really proud *



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jhon!

*Medellin-Colombia 

Fernando Botero Park (Original pieces donated by the artist to his hometown)*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## balthazar

Statue of Juliet, Verona.

Giulietta (Verona) di esimon555, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Monument to the washerwoman, Bologna (Italy)

Privacy =0 di capt_doe, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Statues of the tetrarches, Venice.

i tetrarchi - venezia - basilica di san marco di giuseppesavo, su Flickr


----------



## Ro.Bi.

*Statues in Uzbekistan*

1) Statue of Amir Timur in Shaxrisabz (Uzbekistan):



2) Statue of Al-Farghani in Farg'ona (Uzbekistan):


----------



## ambiente2008

Budha Eden Garden - Portugal


----------



## balthazar

Monument to Dante Alighieri, Verona (Italy)

Verona ( Monumento a Dante Alighieri nella Piazza dei Signori ) 020 di Milan Ninkovic, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Another monument in Verona

statua (Verona) di agu !, su Flickr


----------



## abraham

In Rosario, a statue of humorist Alberto Olmedo eternally sits on a bronze bench which, itself, is part of the sculpture:












And the following is an, admittedly, rather disappointing rendering of another, more famous son of the city: Ernesto _Che_ Guevara.


----------



## balthazar

Statue in Bern, Switzerland

statue di leahlb, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Another one from Bern

Justitia - Gerechtigkeitsbrunnen in Bern (CH) di Die Augenreiberei, su Flickr


----------



## SO143

Statue of Liberty, New York by gimmeahug, on Flickr


----------



## strandeed

Angel Of The North

Gateshead, UK


----------



## pdxor

*Portlandia *


----------



## balthazar

A Sphinx in Vienna

Сфинкс Венского Бельведера 2 [CC-BY-SA-3.0 (www.creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0)], by Витольд Муратов (Собственное фото), from Wikimedia Commons


----------



## balthazar

Monument to Francesco Baracca in Milan

statua di Lilluzz, su Flickr


----------



## BG_PATRIOT

I really enjoy Botero's work :cheers:


----------



## BG_PATRIOT

Here are some of Sofia's statues

St. Sophia 










http://4coolpics.com/pics/0438/228740438172.jpg

Tsar Liberator










http://4coolpics.com/pics/0435/004560435200.jpg

Opalchentsi (Fighters during the Bulgarian Liberation war)










http://4coolpics.com/pics/0371/061400371389.jpg










http://dariknews.bg/uploads/news_images/200808/photo_verybig_282717.jpg


----------



## Cyrus

A Statue Museum in Tabriz:


----------



## raks26uk

Maharaja shivaji


----------



## raks26uk

*Lord Shiva * Bangalore


----------



## balthazar

Paris, Danton's statue








wikimedia


----------



## guy4versa4

eagle square-LANGKAWI,MALAYSIA


----------



## Galro

Here in Oslo we have a whole parks devoted to Gustav Vigelands (a norwegian sculptor) statue and sculpture works. They're supposed to present the circle of life. 

Vigeland Sculpture Park, Oslo, Norway by 6PPC, on Flickr


Monolith by racingsquirrel, on Flickr


Frognerparken by Geir Halvorsen, on Flickr


Love Trouble by dangers, on Flickr


Vigelands Parken Oslo by try08, on Flickr


Violence by think4d, on Flickr


Vigeland Park - Oslo - Norway by RakelFromHell!!!, on Flickr


Vigeland Park - Men by Seb C, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Gandhi, statue in Genoa, Italy








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/9294605


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo

*Shueisha Pavilion, Tsukuba Expo'85, Japan*


gm_02420 Shueisha Pavilion, Tsukuba Expo'85, Japan by CanadaGood, on Flickr


----------



## Piotrek00

Something from Warsaw:


Sigismund's Column / Kolumna Zygmunta




















Little Insurgent / Mały Powstaniec










Warsaw's Mermaid / Syrenka Warszawska










Józef Poniatowski Statue










Warsaw Uprising Statue / Pomnik Powstania Warszawskiego










Monument to the fallen and murdered in the East / Pomnik poległych i pomordowanych na wschodzie











Statue of Praga Street Band / Pomnik praskiej Kapeli Podwórkowej










Statue of a... desk :nuts:


----------



## spongeg

in Richmond-Vancouver














































in Downtown Vancouver


----------



## spongeg

in Richmond


----------



## Yousifovic

*Iraq*

Those are some of statues from Mesopotamia, or Iraq  


*Ancient ones* - notice that Mesopotamia has the first civilizations on earth 

the winged oxen in the National Museum, Baghdad









Babylon lion, Babylon









statue of abbu, Hatra, Iraq









Hatra









Hatra









another mesopotamian statue 









*modern *

Baghdad Airport sculpture 









Kahramana statue, Baghdad


















Abu jaafar al masoor, Baghdad


















Sharazad and Shariar statues (from the 1001 nights), Baghdad





































Victory Arch, Baghdad



























Alamriya shelter statue, Baghdad


















museum square, Baghdad


















iraqi fighter statue, Baghdad









Iraqi Irani war memorial, Basrah


















14Ramadan square statues (different timings), Baghdad
before 1979 









after 1979 (saddam's time)


















after 2003


















Nusoor square, Baghdad


















tomb of the uknown solder, Baghdad




































martyrs monument baghdad


----------



## AJIekc

Salaspils, latvia


----------



## the spliff fairy

I love this one, the little Spitalfields goat, London


























This one is creepy, the moving statue behind Tate Modern - it moves slightly when you approach via movement sensors (eg turning its head to look at you). Scary on a dark night


























temporary installation near Tower Bridge:


----------



## anak_mm

S. Philippines

Divine Mercy Shrine by justDONQUE.images, on Flickr

Manila

Bonifacio  by Anthony Thomas, on Flickr

Manila

Our Lady of EDSA by larawan ni tianaman, on Flickr


Edsa Shrine  by vinozorolla, on Flickr

Rajah Sulayman, ruler of Manila








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adem_chua/3214916249/


----------



## minaminumimi

Wow, they are wonderful!


----------



## minaminumimi

The tallest statue in the world is Buddha statue at Spring Temple, China.









































The Buddha is standing on 25 m (82 ft) pedestal which adds extra meters to the statue itself (153 m/ 502 ft in total). Moreover the hill on which the statue is placed has been reshaped and two additional pedestals have been formed. As a result the Buddha's total height is 208 m (682 ft).


----------



## ngfede

Some from Argentina:

Monument to Andes Army


















Historic Monument









Monument to San Martin General 
The battle









Monument to San Martin General 
Mars god of war









Monument to San Martin General 
The Victory









Monument to San Martin General 









extra:
Mafalda monument


----------



## BlackxxArrow

Cambodia-Vietnam Friendship Monument










Serei Saophon Monument










Lady Penh Statue


----------



## dawid_v22

The talles Jesus Statue in the world, Świebodzin, Poland: The statue is 36m tall, 3 meters taller than the one in Rio De Janeiro. Whole scructure including the basement which it's standing on is 52,5m.:


----------



## Tyco75

Very nice thread.


----------



## bloody bat

Romania's 22m tall jesus statue, 24m total heigh with the 2m pedestal:









source: spunz









source: gjany


----------



## Bogdy

*The statue of Decebal, the king of Dacia on the romanian part near the Danube*
It is the tallest rock sculpture in Europe, and it was built between 1994 and 2004


Decebal la Cazane by Lucian Simionesei, on Flickr









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/51768867


----------



## balthazar

Sculpture in Florence


Firenze.., porta fortuna di Click84, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

"angelic salutation", carved wood. St. Lorenz church, Nuremberg, Germany. Work by Veit Stoss. 1517.


Nuremberg (Nürnberg) di jacqueline.poggi, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Split, croatia. 
Gregory of Nin Statue


Croatia - Split, Statue of Grgur Ninsk di Biffo1944, su Flickr


----------



## LuckyLuke

dawid_v22 said:


> The talles Jesus Statue in the world, Świebodzin, Poland: The statue is 36m tall, 3 meters taller than the one in Rio De Janeiro. Whole scructure including the basement which it's standing on is 52,5m.:


I'm sorry but this is horrible. It looks like a set from Lord of the Rings? Why would anyone want to build something like that? And who paid for it?


----------



## dj4life

Some interesting statues to be seen in *Stockholm*, Sweden:

_images hosted on *flickr*_








"The Dance" by Carl Eldh by Mustang Joe, on Flickr


Sankt Göran och draken by aikijuanma, on Flickr


IMG_1102 by lundgrenphotography, on Flickr


Posing by Yvonne E, on Flickr


The Sun Bather by szefi, on Flickr


Panda by Yvonne E, on Flickr


Rabbits! by driek, on Flickr











Millesgården by The Pumpkin Tide, on Flickr


IMG_1680 by per spektiv, on Flickr


----------



## Iluminat

LuckyLuke said:


> I'm sorry but this is horrible. It looks like a set from Lord of the Rings? Why would anyone want to build something like that? And who paid for it?


Pious people of Świebodzin build it from their donations so that Poles and people from all around Europe travelling a nearby highway see just how much they love our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ.


----------



## Generacion del 80

My pictures of Buenos Aires (Argentina) monuments:



Generacion del 80 said:


> Fotos mías de Buenos Aires.
> Monumento al Presidente Bartolomé Mitre, uno de los monumentos ecuestres mas importantes de Sudamérica:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maquette del Monumento:





Generacion del 80 said:


> Fotos mías de Buenos Aires.
> 
> Monumento a los Dos Congresos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monumento al Presidente Carlos Pellegrini:


----------



## ramoj

from Davao











Monument of Peace and Unity









http://www.dabawenya.me/2011/05/sangguniang-panlungsod-and-monument-of-peace-and-unity/


----------



## timo9

:cheers:


----------



## city_thing

Triple C said:


> Basically, Turkey has LOT of monuments for the memory of Atatürk, so I'll share them later;


There's a very beautiful statue at ANZAC Cove with a quote from a speech by Ataturk. It's probably the nicest and most humbling thing ever said by a foreign leader about Australia. For those that are unaware, during WWII, Australian forces tried to invade Turkey here, only to be completely slaughtered. Every year thousand of Australians make a pilgrimage to this part of Turkey to pay their respects. It's one of the most remembered battles in Australian military history, and ANZAC Day is a public holiday here.


----------



## ramoj

*Night @ Davao's Peoples Park May 2013 
by Kublai

Davao Eagle*


----------



## ramoj

*Night @ Davao's Peoples Park May 2013 
by Kublai

Part II
*


----------



## Avemano

bloody bat said:


> Romania's 22m tall jesus statue, 24m total heigh with the 2m pedestal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: spunz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: gjany


Da **** ? lol 
Very original but threatening too ! 



Bogdy said:


> *The statue of Decebal, the king of Dacia on the romanian part near the Danube*
> It is the tallest rock sculpture in Europe, and it was built between 1994 and 2004
> 
> 
> Decebal la Cazane by Lucian Simionesei, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/51768867


Very interesting ! Looks like a medieval statue from lors of the rings.


----------



## dj4life

Some more statues to be seen in *Stockholm*:


Picture 079 Panorama par MyInnerspace, sur Flickr


Ghetto Nils Ericson par Justin__Case, sur Flickr


Picture 078 par MyInnerspace, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/titoshairstudio/8822777814/


Stockholm par birdtracks, sur Flickr


Picture 391 par MyInnerspace, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kutzi/8870663040/in/photostream/


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*"Winged Bucovina" Statue ,Suceava ,Romania*









wikimedia




*Matthias Corvinus Monument ,Cluj-Napoca ,Romania*









wikimedia









wikimedia









wikimedia









wikimedia









wikimedia

 Matia Corvin by ionut iordache, on Flickr

 Statuia ecvestră a lui Matei Corvin by Universitatea Babes-Bolyai, on Flickr


tn_JPG-0006 by Raul Tomsa, on Flickr​


----------



## Avemano

*A few statues in Paris*

_Statue équestre de Jeanne d'Arc_, Place des Pyramides, 1874
By Emmanuel Frémiet, it is a command of the French Government. The statue is close to the place where Jeanne d'Arc was injured in her attempt to take Paris.

 Paris. Jeanne d'Arc place des Pyramides par kurkin, sur Flickr



_La Défense de Paris_, Paris-La Défense, 1883
Statue located at La Défense, inaugurated in honor of French soldiers's resistance during the Franco-PrussianWar of 1870. The statue gave its name to La Défense, the biggest european business disctrict.

Statue de la Défense de Paris par Fredorod, sur Flickr



_Monument à la République_, Place de la République, 1883 (17m)
By Léopold and Charles Maurice. Inaugurated in 1883, the monument represents Marianne (allegorie of France) both wearing the Phrygian cap, a symbol of freedom, and a vegetable crown. She carries in her right hand an olive branch, symbol of peace. His left hand holds up a tablet inscribed "HUMAN RIGHTS". A sword is attached to a belt worn over the shoulder. At her feet, statues of Liberty, Equality, Fraternity + 12 haut-reliefs tracing the history of the French Republic. The Place de la République is currently under redevelopment.

Place de la République - Paris (France) par Meteorry, sur Flickr



_Statue de la Liberté_, Île aux Cygnes, 1889 (11,5 m)
Offered to France by the American citizens of Paris, for the centennial of the French Revolution and to thank the gift of the original Statue of Liberty by France to the US.

Statue de la Liberté Paris par Antonio Sanchez Garrido-Absent, back in October, sur Flickr



_Le Triomphe de la République_, Place de la Nation, 1899
By Jules Dalou. Standing on a chariot pulled by two lions, a symbol of popular force and universal suffrage, and led by the Spirit of Liberty, Marianne (allegorie of France) is surrounded by allegories of Labour, Justice (a woman holding an ermine coat and the hand of justice) , Peace and Abundance. She has a beam inherited attribute of the Roman Republic, and carries the Phrygian cap, a symbol of liberty and of the Republic. Under her feet, the earth evokes the universal character of the Republic. The blacksmith, hammer on the shoulder, symbolizing the workers. Beside her, the child wearing a thick book discusses the educational mission of the Republic.

Place de la Nation - Paris (France) par Meteorry, sur Flickr

In 1900
























The crocodiles have been melted by the Nazi in 1942. The basin was removed in 1960 to allow the work of the Métro passing under the statue.



_Le Penseur_, Musée Rodin, 1902 (2m)
Famous bronze sculpture by Auguste Rodin. It represents a naked man, thus symbolizing the universality of thought and muscular, linking the exercise of the mind than the body. Replicas of the statue were made during the lifetime of the artist, and are found today in museums around the world.

The Thinker (le penseur) 2012 @Musee Rodin #1 par dominotic, sur Flickr



_Monument à Chopin_, Parc Monceau, 1906 (human height)
Statue of the French-Polish composer Frédéric Chopin composing his funeral march, by Jacques Froment-Maurice. On the floor, the figure of Music is crying while on the air the figure of Harmony represented by an angel spread flowers.

Chopin au piano et sa muse, Parc Monceau, Paris par PrawnFM 05, sur Flickr


----------



## elisama27ns

The _National Monument of Scotland_, on Calton Hill _in_ Edinburgh, is Scotland's national but is resume construction to June 30th 2024?


----------



## elisama27ns

The _National Monument of Scotland but is cleaning removal _


----------

